# Ribbon Test Piece



## PeteG (4 Jan 2015)

When I first saw one of these a few months ago I thought they were brilliant, especially when different colour wood has been laminated. I haven't made any boxes yet, but I really fancied having a go at a ribbon.
As it's a test piece I've used pine, but then again it was pine or plywood  . Great fun, and I'm really chuffed with the result. It isn't glued, just resting on a piece of 6mm ply. 
Showed it our lass who got a little too excited though and now I have to make a box with a ribbon on, the full works with different coloured wood. 
I've had a look on line and Illingworth Ingham advertise a few varities of hardwood, so I'll pop over there tomorrow for some of the fancy stuff


----------



## Ed Bray (4 Jan 2015)

That looks very nice. Well done.


----------



## Claymore (4 Jan 2015)

Lovely work Pete and agree the wood ribbon boxes look great, just wait your missus will be getting you orders for mothers day/valentines etc. I get all my hardwood from scrap furniture at junk stores or charity shops..... usually plenty of mahogany or teak tables to chop up and best of all cheap.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Jan 2015)

Really nice Pete, well done. I really must have a go at this as soon as my new workshop arrives.

Thanks for the inspiration and good luck with the coloured hardwood version.

Barry


----------



## bugbear (5 Jan 2015)

Claymore":38wdlkre said:


> Lovely work Pete and agree the wood ribbon boxes look great, just wait your missus will be getting you orders for mothers day/valentines etc. I get all my hardwood from scrap furniture at junk stores or charity shops..... usually plenty of mahogany or teak tables to chop up and best of all cheap.



Check carefully though - many pieces have a lot of blockboard or ply in their construction.
This doesn't make them lesser as a working piece of furniture, but it's a bügger when recycling.

BugBear


----------



## PeteG (5 Jan 2015)

Ed Bray":25kgk8zi said:


> That looks very nice. Well done.



Thank you Ed  



Claymore":25kgk8zi said:


> Lovely work Pete and agree the wood ribbon boxes look great, just wait your missus will be getting you orders for mothers day/valentines etc.



It happened last night Brian after she had had time to think! One box for our lass has now turned in to Mothers Day and Easter presents, along with the plant pot holder. 
I was happy enough just to have had a go at making a ribbon/bow  I think Infuture, what happens in the shed, stays in the shed :lol: 




Claymore":25kgk8zi said:


> I get all my hardwood from scrap furniture at junk stores or charity shops..... usually plenty of mahogany or teak tables to chop up and best of all cheap.
> Cheers
> Brian



That's a good tip Brian thank you, certainly one I'd never have thought of!



bodgerbaz":25kgk8zi said:


> Really nice Pete, well done. I really must have a go at this as soon as my new workshop arrives.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration and good luck with the coloured hardwood version.
> 
> Barry



Thank you Barry  I couldn't find any plans as such, but I can email you what I used. It's just a case of re-sizing them in Word. Although I am going to tweak it in Photoshop a little.



bugbear":25kgk8zi said:


> Check carefully though - many pieces have a lot of blockboard or ply in their construction.
> This doesn't make them lesser as a working piece of furniture, but it's a bügger when recycling.
> 
> BugBear



Another worthy tip, thanks BugBear


----------



## Lumberman (5 Jan 2015)

That looks good Pete.

This is one I made Last year.

Harry


----------



## PeteG (7 Jan 2015)

Lumberman":32ohwuox said:


> That looks good Pete.
> 
> This is one I made Last year.
> 
> Harry




That's a fine piece of work Harry, bloody gorgeous  What timber did you use for the ribbon, and is that one of your designs?


----------



## jamiecrawford (7 Jan 2015)

That's great, Pete, really impressive mate!


----------



## PeteG (7 Jan 2015)

jamiecrawford":9zc54e5p said:


> That's great, Pete, really impressive mate!




Thanks Jamie  I'm getting there slowly. Have you sorted a new lever out for your Sealey?


----------



## jamiecrawford (7 Jan 2015)

Nope, I have to speak to the seller, just haven't had the time yet. Been clearing my shop out, and rebuilding benches because it was all badly thought out first time round


----------



## Lumberman (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks Pete.

No it's not my own design I used beech for the box body and the bows are made up of purple heart, yellow heart, and walnut laminates
I used sanding sealer for the first coat followed by several coats of cellulose lacquer.

Harry.


----------



## PeteG (11 Jan 2015)

Lumberman":mgfevvvx said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> No it's not my own design I used beech for the box body and the bows are made up of purple heart, yellow heart, and walnut laminates
> I used sanding sealer for the first coat followed by several coats of cellulose lacquer.
> ...




Well it's a beautifull box Harry. Did you spray or brush on the lacquer?


----------



## Lumberman (11 Jan 2015)

Sprayed it Pete
Harry


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Jan 2015)

Two VERY nice bows there, very impressed.


----------

